# Westweg oder Schwarzwald Crossing



## JackBoyman (21. April 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich bin Student und habe während Pfingsten eine Woche zeit ein bischen Urlaub zu machen. Da ich mir über die letzten 2 Jahre camping equipment zusammen gspart und gekauft habe möchte ich die gelegenheit nutzen und meine erste Camping-Bike tour machen. 

Die frage die sich mir jetzt stellt ist wohin und vorallem wo lang es gehen soll. Nach dem ich mich im forum durchgesucht und gelsen haben bin auf zwei mir zusagenden Touren gestoßen.

einerseits der Westweg wie hier beschrieben:
http://www.westweg.de/

und andereseits der Schwarzwald Bike Crossing:
http://www.schwarzwald-tourismus.info/reisethemen/rad_fahren/bike_crossing

Meine konkreten fragen:

1.Ist der Schwarzwald Bike Crossing nach der auf der seite beschriebenen route wirklich Langweilig? Denn ein paar Singeltrails würde ich schon gerne dabei haben.

2. Ist in beiden fällen das karten material was empfohlen wird ausreiched oder ist ein gps zum nachfahren sinnvoll (könnte eins leihen)

Ich freu mich über alle antworten und hoffe das mir danach die entscheidung leichter fällt.

Grüßle


----------



## Eike. (22. April 2012)

Lanweilig ist natürlich extrem subjektiv. Nachdem ich mir das Roadbook angeschaut und einige Berichte darüber gelesen habe wäre der SchwarzwaldX für mich keine Option aber es gibt natürlich auch Leute die begeistert davon sind. 
Was genau verstehst du denn unter Camping? Mit kompletter Ausrüstung (Zelt, Iso, Schlafsack, Kocher, ...) am Rad wirst du mit dem Westweg nämlich nicht so viel Freude haben, da wäre eine Trekkingroute wie der X vermutlich geschickter. Mit leichtem Gepäck alla Stuntzi dagegen macht der Westweg sicher viel Spaß, steht bei mir schon lange auf der Liste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (22. April 2012)

Ich kann dir zumindest im Raum Hornisgrinde-Schliffkopf-Alexanderschanze vom Bikexing abraten. Die Streckenführung ist öde. Z.B. ist mir nicht klar, warum nicht der Weg über Ruhestein, Schliffkopf, "1000m Weg" Zuflucht führt? Der wäre auch ein Forstweg und bietet die schönsten Aussicht. Statt dessen führt man die Biker über Baiersbronn Mitteltal duch einen Wald der einfach nur öde ist. Bei BikeXing geht es nur darum, dass man mit einer Strecke werben kann, genau so öde wie das ganze MTB Wegenetz im Schwarzwald. 

Ich würde dir in jedem Fall den Westweg bevorzugen. Es gibt ein paar nicht fahrbare Stellen, die man auf einem Forstweg umgehen sollte. Z.B der Aufstieg vom Kinzigtal auf den Fahrrenkopf. Und an den Highlights sollte man möglichst nicht am Wochenende fahren.

Allgemein kann man sagen dass die Beschilderung sehr gut ist. Wurde erst vor 4-5 Jahren neu gemacht. Auch die Wanderbeschilderung ist erst 6 Jahre alt. Ein Karte mit 1:100000 reicht dann zur Orientierung völlig aus.


ciao heiko


----------



## JackBoyman (22. April 2012)

DAnke für euche antworten! Also mit camping mit dem bike meine ich schon mit kompletter ausrüstung, allerdings so minimalistisch wie mir irgend möglich ist. Werde das zelt am lenker fest machen, die zelt stangen am rahmen. Schlafsack wird in nen regenfesten packsack gepackt und unter den sattel gemacht. Der rest im 30 liter rucksack. 

Hmm ja zum thema strecke hab ich mir schon sowas gedacht. Finds echt schade das die in den Schwarzwald X (zumindest so wie hier oft beschrieben) wenig trails und so eingebaut haben. Deswegen tendier ich zurzeit auch zum westweg, schiebepassagen sind kein problem und wenns anspruchsvoller wird um so besser  
Hab mich jetzt nochmal weiter durch foren gelesen und bin auf den Schwäbische Alb Crossing gestoßen. Könnt ihr dazu zufällig was sagen? Lohnts sich oder eher nicht?

Naja auf jedenfall danke!


----------



## ciao heiko (23. April 2012)

Als Alternative zum Zelt bieten sich auch die kleinen Schutzhütten an. Die sind eigentlich ausreichend vorhanden und in den Wanderkarten verzeichnet.
Und für relativ wenig Geld bekommt man im Schwarzwald auch Privatzimmer oder übernachtet in kleinen Pensionen. Privatzimmer in meiner Gegend mit Frühstück gibt es z.B. schon für unter 20.- . Aber an Pfingsten kann es ausgebucht sein.



ciao heiko


----------



## JackBoyman (24. April 2012)

Danke für den tipp. Mit den Schutzhütten hab ich auch schon gehört aber kann mir darunter nicht wirklich was vorstellen. Aber so oder so ich wills auf jedenfall mit dem zelt machen. Ich wills halt mal in der "näheren" umgebung testen um dann vieleicht mal ähnliches in den Alpen oder auch weiter weg mal zu machen


----------



## ciao heiko (25. April 2012)

Schutzhütten sind einfache Holzhütten für eine Pause oder wenn dich der Regen überrascht. Die können von relativ neu und ordentlich bis zu zugig, halbverfallen und schmutzig reichen.

hier ein paar Bsp
http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/display/21451684
http://www.outdoorseiten.net/fotos/...ldschutzhuette-auf-dem-rufenholzplatz&cat=500
http://www.outdoorseiten.net/fotos/...dschutzhuette-vor-darmstuetter-huette&cat=500

Gibt sogar ein Verzeichnis
http://felias-fogg.de/site/schutzhuetten/schutzhuetten.html


----------



## ScottyFR20 (25. April 2012)

Der Grund, wieso keine trails eingebaut sind ist ganz einfach. Bei uns gilt die 2m-Regel, wonach keine Wege unter 2m Breite mit dem Fahrrad befahren werden dürfen. Ansonsten machen trails mit Gepäck eigentlich wenig Sinn...

Wenn man ein bisschen flexibler ist und nicht nur so Touri-Routen fahren möchte, gibt es bei uns extrem geile Wege. 

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass die bevorzugte Reise-Richtung Süden ist.

Da empfiehlt sich ein Abstecher runter vom Westweg nach Gausbach und von Forbach wieder hoch über die Wegscheid zur Schwarzenbachtalsperre...


----------



## ciao heiko (25. April 2012)

ScottyFR20 schrieb:


> Der Grund, wieso keine trails eingebaut sind ist ganz einfach. Bei uns gilt die 2m-Regel, wonach keine Wege unter 2m Breite mit dem Fahrrad befahren werden dürfen. Ansonsten machen trails mit Gepäck eigentlich wenig Sinn...



Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Bei der Planung des MTB Netzes hätten, und haben, die Gemeinden die Möglichkeit gehabt, einzelne Trails für MTB offiziell freizugeben. Leider hat kaum eine Gemeinde diese Möglichkeiten genutzt.

PS. Das übernachten in den Schutzhütten ist nicht "offiziell" vorgesehen, aber wenn man Abends kommt und Morgends geht, dann dürfte es nie Probleme geben.


----------



## on any sunday (25. April 2012)

Wildcampen ist im Schwarzwald verboten, würde ich also etwas vorsichtiger sein. Falls du nur auf Campingplätzen übernachten willst, ist die Pensionsübernachtung auch nicht viel teurer. Zum Wildcampen würde ich mir einsamere Gegenden aussuchen, z. B. McPomm, sehr schön.


----------



## Eike. (25. April 2012)

Ich hab selbst oben an der Hornisgrinde (also im Naturschutzgebiet) schon Zelte gesehen, ohne dass sich jemand dran gestört hätte. Das Wildcampen ist zwar verboten, wird aber wohl, ähnlich wie die 2m Regel im Allgemeinen nicht geahndet, wenn man sich ordentlich verhält.
Im Schwarzwald würde ich mir die 2-3kg fürs Zelt aber auch sparen. Da gibt es genug Möglichkeiten trocken zu übernachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpharacer (12. Mai 2012)

Hi Jack, 
habe genau das gleiche vor, am Sonntag gehts mit dem Zug nach Pforzheim auf den Westweg. Ein Zelt zum Übernachten spar ich mir, das ist viel zu viel Gewicht und sperrig und unnötig. Wie bereits die anderen gesagt haben, es gibt genügend Schutzhütten. Der Schalfsack ist das einzige Zugeständnis und der braucht schon genug Platz. Es ist schon eine Herausforderung mit einem 25l Rucksack auszukommen, da muss man zweimal überlegen was mit muss.
Letztes Jahr habe ich den "Mountainbikeweg Schwarzwald" von Karlsruhe nach Lörrach gemacht. Fazit: Rennradtauglich 

Wenn du noch nicht unterwegs bist oder warst berichte ich gern wie es war.

Gruß


----------



## JackBoyman (27. Mai 2012)

Hi alpharacer!

Leider habe ich deine post damals nicht direkt gelesen, da ich aber nächste Woche Dienstag los wollte bin ich nochmal ins forum gekommen um die tipps nochmal nach zu lesen. Wenn du mir noch was über deinen Trip erzählen magst wäre das toll. Vieleicht mache ich dann doch den Westweg da ich eigentlich schon den Schwarzwald crossing geplant habe.

Gruß und danke,

Jack


----------



## axisofjustice (27. Mai 2012)

Ich bin den Schwarzwald-X vor ein paar Jahren mit meinem Vater (Ende 50) gefahren. Für den war das genau das Richtige, da fahrtechnisch anspruchslos, aber konditionell durchaus fordernd und auch mit einigen landschaftlich sehr schönen Abschnitten.

Alleine oder in der Gruppe würde ich den heute allerdings nicht mehr fahren. Es sind in der Tat sehr viele austauschbare Forststraßen-durch-Wald-Abschnitte dabei.

Soweit ich weiß, bestehen an mehreren Punkten Wechselmöglichkeiten von Westweg auf Schwarzwald-X und zurück.


----------



## alpharacer (27. Mai 2012)

Hi Jack,

also wenn du mit mehr Gepäck unterwegs bist, also mit schlafsack und Zelt würde ich dir auf jeden Fall den Schwarzwald-X empfehlen. Auf dem Westweg hat es ab Forbach doch etliche Schiebe- und teilweise einzelne kurze Tragestrecken drin, zumindest wenn du auf der Originalroute bleibst. Und mit viel Gepäck machen die Trails runter auch nicht Spaß. Also, ich hatte einen 25l Rucksack mit ca. 6kg (ohne Wasser). Das war für mich di e Trails abwärts schon grenzwertig. Zudem dürften jetzt auch schon mehr Wanderer unterwegs sein. Obwohl ich sagen muss daß alle die ich getroffen habe sehr freundlcih waren.
Bis du jedoch mit leichtem Gepäck unterwegs und fit dann ist der Westweg schon erste Sahne. Es wechseln sich Trails mit aussichtsreichen Forstwegen ab. Richtig schön! Zu den Fahrzeiten, ab Forbach bis Alexanderschanzen habe ich nicht mehr als 10km/h (inkl. Pausen) geschafft, zu viel schieben etc. Alexanderschanze bis Hausach geht dann wieder viel auf Forststrassen aber zieht sich trotzdem ewig hin. Am dritten Tag drei Stunden nach Haussach (nach Farrenkopf) habe ich dann abgebrochen weil ein Kaltwettereinbruch mit Schnee bis 700m runter kam. Na ja sollte halt nicht sein. Übrigens am Feldberg musst du schieben, Naturschutzgebiet und es sind Ranger unterwegs. (Ich spreche vom Westweg). Am Belchen eigentlich genauso, aber wenn wenig los ist kann man auch fahren (mein Hausberg).

Viel Spaß dann!
Roger


----------



## alpharacer (27. Mai 2012)

Ach ja, wie axisofjustice schon geschrieben hat, kreuzen sich beide Wege mehrmals. Wenn du von beiden Karten hast, kannst du ja auch hin un dher wechseln. Es gibt übrigens auch noch den Schwarzwalsverein Mountainbikeweg, der kreuzt oder verläuft teilweise auf gleicher Strecke. Bleibst du auf diesen Strecken brauchts du außer einer Übersichtskarte nicht mehr Karten-Material.


----------



## JackBoyman (27. Mai 2012)

Reisen Dank ihr beide! Das hört sich doch sehr viel versprechend an. Ich denke ich werde mir mal anschauen wie schwer der Westweg denn so ist und wenns nicht klappt macht ich halt den X weiter. Mit Zelt ist man ja felxibel (ist ja gerade das tolle!). Freue mich jetzt noch mehr auf den trip. Mal sehen was mich so erwartet. Ich werd versuchen zu berichten!

Danke und grüße,
Jack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .lu (17. Juli 2012)

Hallo Jack,
und wie hast du dich entschieden? Ich selbst studiere ab Oktober in Karlsruhe und werde in 3 Wochen den Schwarzwald durchqueren. Ich hätte Lust den Westweg runter nach Freiburg, normalerweise über den X nach Bad Säckingen, und wieder komplett den X zurück. Ich habe einen 35 l Rucksack, da kommt der Schlafsack rein, eventuell Aldi-Zelt an den Kader, pennen in den Schutzhütten. Alkoholbrenner aus Kostengründen auch dabei. Wie siehts mit den Wanderern im August aus?


----------



## alpharacer (19. Juli 2012)

Hi Jack, 
würde mich auch interessieren wie dein Abendteuer mit Zelt und Schlafsack über den Westweg ausging...

@.lu:
Wanderer wirst du auf dem Westweg auf jeden Fall treffen, speziell am Wochenende. Versuch antizyklisch zu fahren, d.h. nicht zu gleichen Uhrzeiten an den kniffligen Auf- und Abstigen zu sein wie die Wanderer.
Ab Feldberg würde ich weiter dem Westweg folgen über Belchen (Naturschutzgebiet, aber da must du sowieso schieben müssen mit deinem Gepack), dann zum Blauen und bis Kandern. Ab da ist es dann egal wie du nach Säckingen fährst. Zurück kannst du dann auf dem X starten bis zum Hochkopf. Ab hier würde ich dem Westweg folgen, direkt (aber singletrailig und anstrengend) zum Feldberg. Der X macht hier einen Bogen nach Todtnau runter und wieder hoch, landschaftlich auch schön aber locker 800hm vernichtet. Falls du kein Bock mehr auf Zelt hast und ne Übernachtung in der Nähe vom Belchen suchst, meld nich über PN.

Gruß


----------



## .lu (23. Juli 2012)

Aus Platzgründen, kann ich nur einen Sommerschlafsack in den Rucksack quetschen, keine Matte, kein Zelt. Nur Schutzhütte. Sind diese meistens ausreichend windgeschützt oder in meinem Fall praktisch nur bei warmen Sommernächten brauchbar ? Ich werde oftmöglich  versuchen in Jugendherbergen unterzukommen, allerdings ohne Reservierung und so viele gibt es auch nicht unterwegs. Am Tag selber günstige Ferienwohnungen buchen, wird ja kaum möglich sein.
Ich werde wenn möglich nächsten Freitag von Karlsruhe aus losfahren. Dann düfte der Feldberg auch kein Problem werden.

Falls jemand eine .gpx mit YouthHostel POIs hat, bitte melden.


----------



## alpharacer (23. Juli 2012)

Hi .lu
Ging mir auch so. Kann dir nur empfehlen ein Stück Schaumstoff in den Rucksack als rückenpolster und nachts als minimatte unter die Hüfte zu schieben. Der deuter Bike hat das serienmäßig. Zur Not etwas Farn sammeln und drunter legen sonst sind die hütenböden verdammt hart. Deine Reisezeit fällt genau in meinen Urlaub. Bin dann erst am 5. Aug abends wieder da und am 7-9 wieder weg. Aber die restliche zeit steht das Angebot natürlich noch. Mit Jh habe ich keine Erfahrung, Zimmer in gasthäusern kosten so ab 30. Es gibt auch wanderheime unterwegs, aber achtung die haben meist Montag und Dienstag Ruhetag. Das hat mich auch schon zweimal verarscht...
Viel Glück dir, gutes Wetter und Wärme Nächte.


----------



## ciao heiko (24. Juli 2012)

.lu schrieb:


> Am Tag selber günstige Ferienwohnungen buchen, wird ja kaum möglich sein.



Schreibe dir die Telefonnummer der örtlichen Touristinformationen raus und rufe dann von unterwegs an. Die finden oft kurzfristig ein (Privat)Zimmer für dich.

Ferienwohnungen werden ungern für nur 1 Tag vermietet, der Reinigungsaufwand ist zu hoch.

Bei den Hütten gibt es solche und solche. Richtig windgeschützt sind die Wenigsten. Die meisten sind mindestens nach einer Seite offen und die Wände habe oft grosse Ritzen. Aber gegen den Regen sind sie meist dicht. 

Wenn mgl. auf einer Bank/Tisch schlafen. Der Boden ist oft wenig einladend und kann bei Regen voll Wasser laufen. Isomatte halte ich auch für zweckmäsig. Da gibt es auch sehr kleine Selbstaufblasende oder dünne (und harte) aus Alu. Gegen Wind hilft auch eine Rettungsfolie.

ciao heiko


----------



## oemme (3. August 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe vor am Sonntag mit meinem Sohn in Pforzheim zu starten. Westweg bis Freiburg in vier Tagen ist das Ziel. Dürfte machbar sein, oder? Wir haben ein Zelt dabei. Wie ist das denn mit den Wanderern? Sind die gut auf MTB zu sprechen, oder gibt es beim Zusammentreffen eher mürische Gesichter? Ist ja doch eher ein Wanderweg....
Viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## .lu (3. August 2012)

Mit meinem Feedback braucht ihr *nicht* zu rechnen, Reise ist leider komplett abgeblasen. Habe mir vor über 6 Wochen die Schulter geprellt, die Heilung verläuft viel langsamer als anfangs diagnostiziert, und der Scanner hat schlimmeres offenbart...

Viel Glück an alle die den Westweg oder/und BikeCrossing angehen!


----------



## Eike. (4. August 2012)

oemme schrieb:


> Sind die gut auf MTB zu sprechen, oder gibt es beim Zusammentreffen eher mürische Gesichter? Ist ja doch eher ein Wanderweg....



Von Begeisterung über Gemecker und Belehrung (_Sie wisse aber scho, dass sie do net fahre dürfe_) bis hin zur Rage, ist alles möglich und dabei. Hängt natürlich auch sehr vom eigenen Verhalten ab.


----------



## alpharacer (6. August 2012)

.lu schrieb:


> Mit meinem Feedback braucht ihr *nicht* zu rechnen, Reise ist leider komplett abgeblasen. Habe mir vor über 6 Wochen die Schulter geprellt, die Heilung verläuft viel langsamer als anfangs diagnostiziert, und der Scanner hat schlimmeres offenbart...
> 
> Viel Glück an alle die den Westweg oder/und BikeCrossing angehen!



Oh weh, das tut mir leide. Gute Genesung wünsch ich Dir!


----------



## MaiBike (10. Juni 2013)

Wir haben den Schwarzald Crossing vor 4 Jahren mit Variationen zum runter fahren über Trails gemacht. Der Westweg hat leider einige sehr steile Steigungen und Schiebepassagen. Mit etwas kreativität lässt sich aus dem XING eine sehr schöne Tour zusammen stellen. Wir sind dann schon am Titisee über den Schauinsland nach Freiburg gefahren, da uns die Zeit nach hinten knapp wurde. War aber eine sehr schöne Tour. Man kann vom Kandel auch einfach den Kandelhöhenwege ein Stück runter und denn wieder Richtung St. Peter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhubig (2. Juli 2014)

He ich kram' den Thread mal wieder aus. Kann jemand eine Karte empfehlen auf der beide Wege eingezeichnet sind?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (1. August 2018)

mhubig schrieb:


> He ich kram' den Thread mal wieder aus. Kann jemand eine Karte empfehlen auf der beide Wege eingezeichnet sind?



Ich auch!!

Hallo,
falls hier noch Westweg (WW), Bikecrossing (X-ing) oder Schwarzwaldradweg (SWR) Experten unterwegs sind: wir wollen ab 12.8. mit vier Tagen Zeit von Karlsruhe bis Feldberg/Freiburg kommen. Den kompletten WW habe ich mir abgeschminkt, da zu viele Trails und Schieben etc. nichts für meinen Mitfahrer sind (doch, solche gibt es auch). 

Was mich interessieren würde, da viel davon geschrieben wurde, zu kombinieren: gibt es die Möglichkeiten an detaillierte Infos heran zu kommen, wo beispielsweise der WW gut zu fahren ist und wo man auch gut auf einen der anderen beiden ausweichen kann/soll/muss. Vielleicht sogar GPS-Daten? Habe mir die Karte vom WW besorgt und würde die entsprechende GPS-Datei gerne um gut fahrbare Abschnitte von X-ing und SWR ergänzen bzw. die dann austauschen ...


----------



## Grossvater (1. August 2018)

https://www.outdooractive.com/de/fernwanderweg/schwarzwald/westweg-westvariante/1398803/#dm=1

https://www.outdooractive.com/de/mountainbike/schwarzwald/bike-crossing-schwarzwald/1488207/#dm=1

Und den Schwarzwaldradweg findet man auch auf der Karte.
Ich hab ihn grad nur nicht zusammenhängend gesehn.
https://www.outdooractive.com/de/suche/?q=Schwarzwaldradweg

Wie am besten kombinieren ist natürlich ne ganz persönliche Geschichte.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (1. August 2018)

Hallo Grossvater,

danke für die Links, war aber nicht genau das, nach dem ich gefragt hatte. GPS Daten von allen drei Wegen haben wir schon. Mir ging es darum, ob vielleicht wer für einzelne Abschnitt (des WW) beispielsweise sagen kann: "Zwischen A und B ist der WW steil, Schiebepassage!, empfehle hier Umfahrung auf dem SWR oder X-ing" oder "zwischen C und D ist der WW einwandfrei auch für Nicht-Trailliebhaber zu fahren" - also tatsächlich persönliche oder individuelle Erfahrungen ...

Hoffe, ich konnte das rüberbringen, was ich meine ...


----------



## Grossvater (1. August 2018)

OK - dann etwas konkreter ;-)  Wobei ich eh nur den Westweg kenne, und den nur bis zum Feldberg (Ostvariante). 
Aber dazu kann ich adhoc folgendes sagen:
- Abfahrt Forbach nichts für Nicht-Trailliebhaber
- Forbach - Badener Höhe besser nicht auf original WW - öfters schieben
- Hausach - Farrenkopf stehr steil - schieben!

X-ing kenn ich nicht persönlich, aber n.m.V beschreibts das hier sehr gut


arnold-63 schrieb:


> Die Streckenführung ist so gemacht, dass möglichst viele Kilometer und Höhenmeter zusammen kommen.
> Sinnvoll ist die Streckenführung definitiv nicht.


----------



## Mausoline (1. August 2018)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Hallo Grossvater,
> 
> danke für die Links, war aber nicht genau das, nach dem ich gefragt hatte. GPS Daten von allen drei Wegen haben wir schon. Mir ging es darum, ob vielleicht wer für einzelne Abschnitt (des WW) beispielsweise sagen kann: "Zwischen A und B ist der WW steil, Schiebepassage!, empfehle hier Umfahrung auf dem SWR oder X-ing" oder "zwischen C und D ist der WW einwandfrei auch für Nicht-Trailliebhaber zu fahren" - also tatsächlich persönliche oder individuelle Erfahrungen ...
> 
> Hoffe, ich konnte das rüberbringen, was ich meine ...




Warum schaust du hier nicht in der Sufu  viele Berichte und sonstige Tipps für Umfahrungen
z.B.
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/westweg-mit-dem-mtb-tourenbericht-mai-2017.859903/
oder
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/westweg-08-bericht.336449/page-15#post-15187239

Eins fällt mir noch ein  Du kannst den Murgtalradweg hochfahren bis Schönmünzach und dort das Langenbachtal hoch zur Schwarzwaldhochstraße und dort wieder auf den Westweg treffen. Im Bereich Nationalpark darfst du eh höchstens Forstwege fahren.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (1. August 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Warum schaust du hier nicht in der Sufu  viele Berichte und sonstige Tipps für Umfahrungen
> (...)



Ja, die hatte ich auch gesucht und gefunden aber nicht komplett durchgesehen. Mir war mehr nach "bequem", ähnlich wie die Tipps von Großvater ...


----------



## Mausoline (1. August 2018)

Wer lesen kann kommt weiter  


... also Karte auf den Tisch und lesen und nachverfolgen und bei Bedarf nachfragen.
Das kannst du


----------



## scooter_werner (2. August 2018)

Kannst Dir ja mal das anschauen. Vielleicht hilft's.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (2. August 2018)

scooter_werner schrieb:


> Kannst Dir ja mal das anschauen. Vielleicht hilft's.


Mache ich, danke!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (2. August 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> (...) Warum schaust du hier nicht in der Sufu(...)
> &
> Wer lesen kann kommt weiter
> (...)



Ist ja toll, dass Du an meiner Lese- und Suchkompetenz interessiert bist - aber lass mich doch einfach hier ein paar Tipps einholen, beispielsweise wie diesen hier: 


Grossvater schrieb:


> (...)
> - Abfahrt Forbach nichts für Nicht-Trailliebhaber
> - Forbach - Badener Höhe besser nicht auf original WW - öfters schieben
> - Hausach - Farrenkopf stehr steil - schieben!
> (...)



Ich habe momentan leider nicht so viel Zeit, um stundenlanges Kartenstudium zu betreiben und möchte trotzdem eine schöne Viertagestour zusammenstellen und wenn Dich das stört, einfach hier nicht mehr mitlesen, danke!


----------



## Mausoline (2. August 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ... Eins fällt mir noch ein  Du kannst den Murgtalradweg hochfahren bis Schönmünzach und dort das Langenbachtal hoch zur Schwarzwaldhochstraße und dort wieder auf den Westweg treffen. Im Bereich Nationalpark darfst du eh höchstens Forstwege fahren.



Wer lesen kann kommt weiter   
Heeee das war ein Tipp  das ist ein schöner Weg am Bach entlang und als Alternative kannst du vorne im Tal noch abbiegen und das Schönmünztal hochfahren, am Wildsee vorbei, auf der Darmstädterhütte übernachten ...


----------



## Schwarzspecht (3. August 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Heeee das war ein Tipp



Danke, ist notiert!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (6. August 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> (...) auf der Darmstädterhütte übernachten ...



Das ist prinzipiell eine gute Idee - aber "Hüttenruhe um 22 Uhr"??? Wir wollten doch den 72. Geburtstag meines Mitfahrers zünftig feiern ...


----------



## Mausoline (7. August 2018)

Tja, so ists mal auf den Hütten 
es gibt da oben aber noch andere Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten  das Schliffkopfhotel ist allerdings noch ein paar km weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (8. August 2018)

Wir fangen jetzt ganz bescheiden an: Karlsruhe - Forbach am Tag 1. Habe mal in Google Maps drei Tracks übereinander gelegt:
Blau = Westweg
Rot = Schwarzwaldradweg
Grün = 4 Etappen Tour PF -FR (aus GPS-Info)

Vielleicht hat der eine oder die andere noch einen Tipp oder Hinweis zu den Strecken ...


----------



## Schwarzspecht (8. August 2018)




----------



## Joerg_1969 (8. August 2018)

Den Schlenker am Nonnenmiss kannst du dir schenken. Das kommst du nur runter nach Kaltenbronn und musst dann doch wieder hoch.


----------

